# what is the Warrior Challenge on BMQ (Physical Fitness)



## WatsonJeffrey (1 Jun 2010)

Hello I was wonder if anybody could help by explaining what the warrior challenge is in week 13 of BMQ 

Thanks

Watson JM


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Jun 2010)

Never heard of it.

Most likely some inventive physical challenge arranged by some clever course staff specific to what ever BMQ Platoons that individual has taught on, perhaps?  Where did you hear about this?   :-\


----------



## Neolithium (1 Jun 2010)

I'm intrigued as well, found it while browsing through the CFLRS webpage.  It's listed there as happening on Wed of Week 13.
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/ps/rec/es-wt/index-eng.asp


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Jun 2010)

Well...when I did it in 2008, week 13 was nothing but Parade Practice and morning PT, and final briefs and pats on the back from various higher-ups.

Hopefully someone can enlighten us all.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Jun 2010)

We have a Warrior Dinner for the Officers and Snr NCOs. The biggest challenge is being able to get up from the dinner. :blotto:

I know, no help :


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Jun 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> The biggest challenge is being able to get up from the dinner. :blotto:



Thought that was Christmas Mess Dinner?  
...well, it was.


----------



## princestonemark (6 Sep 2010)

there's no such thing as a warriors challenge,  ur only on ur first steps of ur military career, and there nothing to test u with things such as warrior. don't believe anything u hear untill u are actually doin it urself.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Sep 2010)

princestonemark said:
			
		

> there's no such thing as a warriors challenge,



That being said, there are such things as "you're" and "you".


----------



## BDTyre (6 Sep 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> That being said, there are such things as "you're" and "you".



You mean grammar is not an invention of the international cabala?


----------



## Haggis (6 Sep 2010)

princestonemark said:
			
		

> *there's no such thing as a warriors challenge,*  ur only on ur first steps of ur military career, and there nothing to test u with things such as warrior. don't believe anything u hear untill u are actually doin it urself.



Then y is it posted 4 all 2 c on the ofishal CFLRS website? Can u explain  this 2 me?

(Sorry mods - not enough coffee in me yet)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Sep 2010)

princestonemark said:
			
		

> there's no such thing as a warriors challenge,  ur only on ur first steps of ur military career, and there nothing to test u with things such as warrior. don't believe anything u hear untill u are actually doin it urself.



No MSN speak or text short cuts please..... use proper grammar, spelling and, capitalization.

MILNET.CA MENTOR


----------



## George Wallace (6 Sep 2010)

(S)He has much to learn.  The use of proper grammar and capitalization is only one matter.  The proper title of their Regiment will be another.  But (s)he is young and will learn.


----------



## gaspasser (6 Sep 2010)

My  :2c:
IIRC, there was a Warrior's Challenge for PT excellence when I was in Pet.  There were three levels and you were allowed to wear the badge/medallion on your...wait for it!!...garrison Dress/work dress jacket. It was akin to the Ironman Challenge but about a third or so.  Much like what the BFT is nowaday.
My  :2c: 
Coming from some guy on an AF base~~~ :blotto:


----------



## Chilme (26 Sep 2010)

When you are in St. Jean for Basic, the staff conduct an initial PT test.  If a recruit fails any portion of the fitness test the are placed on the "Warrior Platoon"  The "Warrior Platton's" sole mission is to pass the EXPRES test and therefore recruits in it basically train all day.

So if you ask me, the *Warrior Challenge* is putting that ugly EXPRES test behind them


----------



## batgurl25 (10 Dec 2012)

This is a bit of a dead post, but seeing as the Warrior Challenge is still done on course...it's a small obstacle course in Farnham consisting of a dozen or so obstacles. It's done in FFO with either your FTP or your section. It's meant to improve teamwork and team cohesion, and will probably take place the first time you're in Farnham for 'deployment prep' week.


----------



## mba2011 (10 Dec 2012)

batgurl25 said:
			
		

> .it's a small obstacle course in Farnham consisting of a dozen or so obstacles. It's done in FFO with either your FTP or your section. It's meant to improve teamwork and team cohesion, and will probably take place the first time you're in Farnham for 'deployment prep' week.



I don't know when you were Last at CFLRS, but that isn't the Warrior Challenge. Warrior Fitness Challenge is a platoon wide PT competion against your sister platoon. It consists of:

1)Stretcher run
2)Sandbag Carry 
3)Crawling
And a fourth event that involves a sledge on a ladder, I forget the name.

There are three obstacle courses at CFLRS, 1 at St Jean, and 2 (a wooden one and a concrete one) at Farham; and I have never heard of either one being called anything more then an obstacle course.


----------



## batgurl25 (22 Dec 2012)

Hmm, interesting. Thanks for the input. I was at CFLRS this past summer; we didn't compete with our sister platoon face-to-face for anything, and we certainly didn't do anything like what you described on our course. Neither did any of my friends on the courses that started before or after us mention anything similar. A bit disappointing really, as it sounds rather fun...There were two obstacles at Farnham when we were there: One was the wood-and-concrete one that I think you're referring to, which was in the middle of being torn down/repaired; there was another one in the woods, on the firing-range side of the highway if I recall correctly. That was the one we did, and it had a large wooden sign above it clearly stating "Warrior Challenge", which is what our staff referred to it as and what I assumed it was. It was a pretty memorable day (especially for someone who's not too fond of heights...) Though of course, you could be right; or it could be one of those many cases in the Forces where the same term is used for two different things.  
Cheers to you, and happy holidays to all.


----------



## Chrispi (27 Dec 2012)

I recently graduated from BMQ and can confirm the the Warrior Challenge is a competion against your sister platoon.  (Or to achieve a set score if no sister platoon exists.)  In total, the "Warrior Challenge" represents 25% of the score for each platoon going towards the Commandant's Flag.

Additionally, only one obstacle course at Farnham remains in use, the older one was mostly torn down during my time in St. Jean this past October.

Cheers,


----------



## Hitman (27 Dec 2012)

^what he said (accurate as of December 2012). Scores are usually so close that the warrior challenge will determine the commandant's flag.


----------



## cupper (27 Dec 2012)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Then y is it posted 4 all 2 c on the ofishal CFLRS website? Can u explain  this 2 me?
> 
> (Sorry mods - not enough coffee in me yet)



 :rofl: Mine is all over my computer screen.


----------

